# Can you help me understand a Medical Term?



## Authentic_Mother (Feb 25, 2007)

I am reading my Last Ultrasound report and there is something in here that is a medical term and Im not sure I understand what it means. Im not asking for medical advice - as its over and done with - but if anyone might be able to help me understand what this term means that would be much appreciated. Let me write to you exactly what it says.

"*The uterus is gravid, with a single intrauterine gestational sac and fetus. No Subchorionic hemorrage is seen. Fetal heart tone measures 112bpm (isn't this kind of low?) The estimated date of delivery is 07/07/2009.
The right ovary measures 4.2 x 2.2 x 3.4cm The left ovary has been previously resected (I had ovarian cancer and it was removed 5yrs previous). Mass or free fluid is identified in the pelvic cul-de-sac or the bilateral adnexa*

I included the whole paragraph in case it can help you see what context it's being written in. But what on earth does, the underlined mean? What are they talking about? Isn't that heartbeat kind of low for a fetus thats 7wk 3days? They did have his heartbeat at 115 at one point so I know that it can fluctuate a little on ultrasound - but still even 115 seems low...
I dont even know why Im reading this today - I guess Im a glutton for punishment. But anyone have ideas?


----------



## starshine1001 (Feb 16, 2008)

Well, your adnexa are considered to be the structures extending from and/or supporting your uterus, like your fallopian tubes, ovaries, ligaments. Bilateral means both sides. The pelvic cul-de-sac is the gut space between your uterus and rectum. It's normal to have some free fluid there, but not a huge amount, as it normally holds part of your intestines. I can't diagnose or anything, but in my experience, when an ultrasound says "mass or free fluid", the "mass" is cystic in nature, so when they say "mass or free fluid", they're evaluating intact (mass) vs. ruptured (free fluid) cysts. Generally, if it's anything of concern, they'll do a CT or something to verify/correlate findings. Hope that helps a little bit.


----------



## Authentic_Mother (Feb 25, 2007)

So it could be a "fluid filled mass" then right? If it's a cyst - could it be the corpus leutum cyst - or would they have called it a corpus leutum?
Im trying to figure out if I should get further testing.
Just a short thing on me - I had ovarian cancer 6yrs ago. I had my left ovary removed because of this. I just want to assure myself this is a normal cyst and not something I should be concerned about as cancer returning!
Thanks for answering my questions! I know you cannot diagnose - but maybe you could tell me if given my history - I should seek further medical attention.


----------



## starshine1001 (Feb 16, 2008)

It wouldn't hurt to call your oncologist or surgeon or whoever is managing your aftercare with the ovarian cancer, just to see what they think. That sentence is very broad, giving two possibilities in two different places. I wouldn't think that it's a corpus luteum cyst because it says "bilateral" indicating both sides, and with a singleton pregnancy you would have only had one corpus luteum cyst. It could definitely be fluid-filled cysts, or it could be just some free fluid somewhere else according to your results. Ultrasounds can be very vague. I'd give your doc a call.


----------



## Authentic_Mother (Feb 25, 2007)

Alrighty - I will give them a shout on Monday. I wish I had noticed this a bit sooner now - that ws 7mths ago and if it is cancer related I sure let it grow for a bit!
Thanks again! I appreciate it!


----------



## lava (May 5, 2007)

Speaking as a medical transcriptionist/editor, it sounds to me like either the radiologist may have cut himself off while dictating and the transcriptionist wasn't thinking it through...or the transcriptionist may simply have left out a word (unfortunately, we're all human, MD and MT alike!)--specifically "No" at the beginning of that sentence. It doesn't make sense gramatically or medically otherwise-it's too vague!
"No mass or free fluid is identified in the pelvic cul-de-sac or the bilateral adnexa" makes sense.
Also since there was one error there might be more--the FHT 112 might be an error too--that does sound low but it's not necessarily pathological.
-lava


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

As someone who's looked at COUNTLESS obstetric u/s reports, I'm with lava. It sounds like the "No" was left out.


----------



## starshine1001 (Feb 16, 2008)

Now that you guys mention that, you sound exactly right. "No" in front of that would make infinitely more sense.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Me three (or four, or whatever), medical editor by trade. From the look of it, it sounds like "no" was left out. Still couldn't hurt to call and be sure, and a reminder to me to be extra careful on my work tonight!


----------

